# how to quickly get casual work



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all,
Its now more then one month for my job search as software developer and i suspect it may take long. I am looking for clue from seasoned folks how to get casual work fast. Most work i find in seek are driver and construction labour. For migrants with no au exp what could be manageable casual work and how to get it?
Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are in AU you could walk into a restaurant chain or grocery store and they have shift-work casual jobs. Look at the places that hire students.



ashish2410 said:


> Hi all,
> Its now more then one month for my job search as software developer and i suspect it may take long. I am looking for clue from seasoned folks how to get casual work fast. Most work i find in seek are driver and construction labour. For migrants with no au exp what could be manageable casual work and how to get it?
> Thanks


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I am in sydney but i dont see any job opening board anywhere. It would be too painful to go to every shop and inquire if they have any vacancy. I suspect there shud be better way but i am not getting it. I tried searching on news paper but there also i didnt find anything interesting,
thanks for your mail,
regards,
Ashish


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

If you feel too embarassed to ask in person, get a phone book and call businesses in your area. 

Good luck.

Cheers,
Teresa


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ashish,

If it's too painful going to every shop then you don't want the money enough yet 

This may not suit you but if you don't mind interviewing people try market research interviewing with Roy Morgan. They are a respected company and they pay about $20 an hour. 
[Roy Morgan Research] Careers at Roy Morgan Research 

There are other research firms too such as Loyalty zone and sometimes you can find mystery shopper jobs. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> If it's too painful going to every shop then you don't want the money enough yet
> 
> ...


Excellent link Karen. Thank you very much. I have been looking for this for quite some time now.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> Hi all,
> Its now more then one month for my job search as software developer and i suspect it may take long. I am looking for clue from seasoned folks how to get casual work fast. Most work i find in seek are driver and construction labour. For migrants with no au exp what could be manageable casual work and how to get it?
> Thanks


try processing plant labour worker. in some cases you work 40 hr per week but over 4 days so you get three days to find a job in your field


----------



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Ashish

I understand your situation pretty well. Dude If you really need a job you may have to go around knocking doors. Let us face it.

Dont lose hope. Being a software engineer you should be able to land job some where. Just be Patient. By the way what is your specialization. I believe there are a lot of openings in IT out there.

Try all the consultancies. Be confident. All the best dude..

Regards
Raj


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, 

If u want to get part time job till u get ur job in software..............the best method for getting part time job is ask *students*, they can give really good inputs.

regards


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

rajuvg2001 said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> I understand your situation pretty well. Dude If you really need a job you may have to go around knocking doors. Let us face it.
> 
> ...


I am thankful to all of you for giving useful advice. 
I would like to clarify few points raised during reply:

Instead of pain what i mean was that if i have to go and ask each shop it would be very timeconsuming and inefficient way of finding job. I dont know better way thats y i am asking 
I am embedded software engineer with exp in dev and testing. I see few jobs in testing which i can make it
I did some IT support work but with 4 year exp i become unsuitable for graduate role and i dont have full 4 year IT admin exp to get experience IT job

I have good dev exp so lets see when i get it 
Thanks for all the help,
regards,
Ashish


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> I am thankful to all of you for giving useful advice.
> I would like to clarify few points raised during reply:
> 
> Instead of pain what i mean was that if i have to go and ask each shop it would be very timeconsuming and inefficient way of finding job. I dont know better way thats y i am asking
> ...


hey Ashish, check on Gumtree for such roles. I m sure you ll get it.

Also why not help the kids(College Grads) out in their projects. In this way you can make money and also save lots of time. With your level of experience, I believe you could easily mentor 5 to 6 projects


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> [*]Instead of pain what i mean was that if i have to go and ask each shop it would be very timeconsuming and inefficient way of finding job. I dont know better way thats y i am asking
> [*]I am embedded software engineer with exp in dev and testing. I see few jobs in testing which i can make it
> [*]I did some IT support work but with 4 year exp i become unsuitable for graduate role and i dont have full 4 year IT admin exp to get experience IT job
> [/LIST]
> ...


I would suggest Freelancing. While you don't make much money with this, if you spend 8-10 hours a day, you can easily earn 100-200$ per day (But you know this can only give a little cover up for basic expenses). If you start today, you might start earning only after after few weeks time.

I plan the same thing. While I look out for job, planning to do 4-6 hours freelancing to take care of expenses. I have developed some 10 software products which I sell for $200 a piece. Alongside I do freelancing work. While I don't earn much by selling my own products, buyers often have agreed to give me project after lookig at my product-store . Initially it was tough, used to make just US $200 per month 3-4 hours/day but now started making some sense at 700-1000 for 3-4 hours/day. 

But of course, this is nothing in Australia. You could make AUD 3000+ based on your talent & free time. See Elance | Hire experts to do your work: outsource to companies, consultants and freelance professionals. for projects detail; this might interest you


----------

